# Optional Hand Warmers on 28" SHO. Are They Worth It?



## Car78412 (Oct 26, 2016)

I ordered the Delux 28" SHO and waiting for hand warmers to be installed by dealer. Are they worth having? Do they rob any power from the 306cc engine? are they always on?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I do not have hand warmers on my own blower, but I did use a Husky with them , but I am always have good Ski-Doo mitts on so my hands never get cold. For me they are a waste of money I guess it is your choice. It does not take away from any power.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

They're nice to have if you're going to be out for a long time. I switch them on and off as I'm working. They get too warm (for me) if left on all the time.


----------



## linksbox (Oct 20, 2016)

The factory installed grips on Platinum come with a switch. Your dealer should install that too. They are electric heating wire in them that gets power from the stator that also supplies electricity to your light. No engine power degradation. You just have to be careful if you decide to install any additional light since you will be drawing more power now.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

When it is cold up here the snowmobile mitts or gloves don't keep you warm without hand warmers. My Ariens is the first machine with heated grips and I love them, even with thick padding in my gloves palms the heat comes through. Well worth the money to me. There is an on/off switch when the weather is mild.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

I have never used my snowblower without gloves, so hand warmers for me are a complete waist of money, and unless they happened to already come on the blower I was purchasing, I would not get them intentionally


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

My machine came with them, glad I have them though I did without them for years on my previous Machines. I feel the heat more when wearing thinner gloves. If you have a huge driveway and will be out there for long periods they are a godsend. If you have a 6 car or less driveway and don't get too many big storms you likely don't need them if you use a good pair of winter gloves. Best of luck with that nice new machine.


----------



## TSR7 (Sep 19, 2016)

I just got my first snowblower today... but I can say, I don't think I have ever shoveled without gloves, and wouldn't snowblow without them either.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

I love the hand warmers on my Deluxe 30 SHO. Nova Scotia winters can be brutal and I always manage to get my hands wet when clearing snow which in turn makes them very cold. I also turn them on and off as I sometimes find them a little too warm. I would definitely recommend them .


----------



## Cody (Sep 13, 2016)

I have them, they are easy to install and not expensive. My deluxe did not come with them from the Factory however they are readily available. Inevitably your hands do get wet and yes they are worth it!


----------



## gkesty (Oct 29, 2018)

*Hand warmers*

My 924121 came with on/off handwarming grips in 2004. As other posters have said, when you use them, its on and off because they do get too hot. Unless its really raw, thinsulate heavy gloves work ok until they dont. I would not buy a retrofit kit before trying it without. If you use them 1-2 storms a year, are they really worth $75 plus shipping? Others may conclude, like e Gentent, that if you need it just once, its worth it.


----------



## Mal (Oct 8, 2013)

I've had machines with and without and I prefer with.


I put them on my Compact 24 and my Plat 24 SHO came with them.


The only sorta issue is if you get snow on your gloves and you handle the handles. The snow melts, you get wet gloves. I've only found this to be an issue on days where you wouldn't really need the warmers anyway. I tend to leave it in whatever position it was on during the last time I used the machine. That's when I notice it's off...my hands start getting cold.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hand warmers are a nice treat. I remember when I got heated seats for the truck for the first time. Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I always thought they seemed unnecessary. Then we had a winner with a bunch of extra-cold storms, for us. Maybe 15F, and windy. My hands started getting cold while snowblowing, so I figured I'd try mine out. They were a huge help! A few minutes later my fingers were comfy again. 

They're not essential, I'd say. But if you have to clear in cold, and/or windy weather, they can be really nice. Unlike chemical hand warmers stuck into gloves, these also help your fingers.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm older and I have cold hands when I work outside despite good gloves. Yes to me they are worth it.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

Like AC in a car/truck : not essential, but nice to have.


My sb doesn't have that feature, being a low end brand.


On a new sb, how much is that option ?


----------



## z28lt1 (Oct 18, 2018)

broo said:


> Like AC in a car/truck : not essential, but nice to have.
> 
> 
> My sb doesn't have that feature, being a low end brand.
> ...


Parts are $80 for the Ariens grips. Then either a DIY install, or whatever a dealer might charge.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

But that assumes that your engine has the flywheel and alternator required to power them. If you have a headlight, that's encouraging, as at least the engine is set up for *some* sort of electrical output.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> I always thought they seemed unnecessary. Then we had a winner with a bunch of extra-cold storms, for us. Maybe 15F, and windy. My hands started getting cold while snowblowing, so I figured I'd try mine out. They were a huge help! A few minutes later my fingers were comfy again.
> 
> They're not essential, I'd say. But if you have to clear in cold, and/or windy weather, they can be really nice. Unlike chemical hand warmers stuck into gloves, these also help your fingers.



When it drops below zero I have yet to find any gloves that can keep my fingers warm holding on to those handlebars for any length of time. My next blower will have warmers.


----------



## Cold1 (Dec 20, 2017)

I installed hand warmers on my Deluxe 28 SHO and I'm glad I did - they are nice to have on cold days and well worth it IMO. The kit includes a switch so they can be turned on/off as required.


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

Added them to my deluxe 28.Really nice on cold days or big storms helping neighbors.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Just installed heated grips on the 28 inch ariens 414cc $3.74 delivered from china they crank lol
I now have better specs then an ariens 30 sho for only $904 bucks


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

1132le said:


> Just installed heated grips on the 28 inch ariens 414cc $3.74 delivered from china they crank lol
> I now have better specs then an ariens 30 sho for only $904 bucks



Me too ! Personally, no way are they worth $50 or so. $10 is about right, IMHO.


----------

